
Ask HN: Closest Thing to “Twitter for Code”? - superquest
I just discovered a trick that made me so happy I want to shout it to the world — ala Twitter. But most people who follow me on Twitter aren&#x27;t programmers, so I&#x27;d rather not post there ...<p>Where can I do this?<p>The source of my joy pretty-prints json-formatted curl responses using Python&#x27;s familiar json library:<p>curl $URL | python -m json.tool
======
iampoul
Github and link it on HN i guess :D

------
nicostouch
github gists

